# Original Shimano Rollenfett ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. September 2014)

Hallo

Wo bekomme ich das Original Shimano Rollenfett ?
Ich will diverse Teile nicht ölen sondern fetten.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Ich habe noch nie etwas von Shimano-Rollenfett gehört, nur das sogenannte Bantam-Öl von Shimano ist mir bekannt.
Warum muss es denn "Shimano" sein, glaubst du etwa, wenn Öl oder Fett diesen Vornamen trägt ist es automatisch geadelt, ist also besser als andere?
Hier, dass gibt es in verschiedener Viskosität, wird von den meisten welche sich mit Rollenschmierung und Wartung beschäftigen, genutzt:

http://www.scandex.de/chemie/reelx.html

Jürgen


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Trotzdem möchte ich das gleiche Fett benutzen was vorher drin war.
Ich glaube da muss ich mal Shimano anrufen


----------



## Tino34 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Hast mal ne neue Rolle aufgemacht??? Das ist fast gar nix drin!!!

Scandex ReelX soft / medium ist Top!


----------



## Andal (20. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*



andreasp schrieb:


> Ich glaube da muss ich mal Shimano anrufen



Die werden dich ganz höflich an den Fachhandel verweisen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Hast mal ne neue Rolle aufgemacht??? Das ist fast gar nix drin!!!
> 
> Scandex ReelX soft / medium ist Top!



Aber fast bedeutet das gleiche als wenn was drin ist egal wie viel.
Der letzte Einzelhandel sagte mir ich soll mich an Shimano wenden.


----------



## Wollebre (20. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

mach dir um das Fett keine Kopf, auch das von Shimano ist keine hauseigene Geheimformel.
Kenne bisher kein Rollenfett oder -öl welches explezit für Angelrollen hergestellt worden ist.
Sind alle mal für die Industrie, Militär, Marine etc. etwickelt worden. Wurden dann vom Rollenhersteller für gut befunden (aufgrund der Qualität oder Preis???) und in kleine Gebinde mit dem Namen des Rollenherstellers versehen.... Selbstverständlich verkauft jeder Hersteller sein Fett/Öl als das beste was der Weltmarkt her gibt....

Wenn du eine Rolle wartest, kannst du bedenkenlos die werksseitig verwendeten zwei drei Tropfen Fett drin lassen und und ein anderes Fett darüber auftragen. Brauchst dir keinen Kopf über Separation der chemischen Bestandteile machen. Da geht nichts kaputt. Viel wichtiger ist es ein Fett einzusetzen welches der Rollengröße entspricht. Ein Fet für eine 130lbs Big Game Rolle dürfte für eine 1000er Stationärrolle viel zu fest sein. Nur darauf weist kein Hersteller hin! Eine Standardviskovität für alle Rollen gibt es daher nicht. Bei Rollenwartungen mische ich Fette eines Herstellers immer der Größe der Rolle angepaßt. Nur so kann eine optimale Funktion erreicht werden.
Anders sieht es aus wenn Fett/Öl schon 1-2 Jahre drin sind. Dann sollte gründlich gereinigt und alles neu nachgearbeitet werden.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (25. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Nach einen Telefonat mit shimano wurde mir gesagt das sie kein Fett verkaufen.
Ich finde das ist eine absolute Frecheit und werde vorerst keine Shimano Produkte kaufen.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (25. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Hab eben mit VW telefoniert. Sie verkaufen kein VW Motorenöl. Eine Frechheit. Werde keinen Volkswagen mehr kaufen!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (25. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

VW verkauft kein VW Öl sondern sagt dir welches du nehmen kannst.

Dein Post ist so was von ......

Das macht aber Shimano überhaupt nicht und sagen du musst deine Rolle zum Händler bringen und der schickt die dann zu Shimano.



Hast du dich schon mal gefragt warum du ein Personalausweis und kein Personenausweis hast ?
Bist du Personal des Staates ?
Warum steht in deinen Ausweis Staatsangehörigkeit deutsch ?
Heißt unser Staat Deutschland oder deutsch ?

Schaut Euch mal die Bundestagsdebatte mit Gysi bei Youtube an.Vieleicht werden einige dann mal wach gerüttelt.

Aber egal es wir alles so hingenommen
armes Deutschland


----------



## dosenelch (25. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Ich habe noch nie eine Rolle zerlegt, um sie zu fetten. Kurbel bzw. Spule abnehmen, ein paar tropfen Nähmaschinen-Öl rein und gut ist. Hat immer gut funtioniert. Eine ordentliche Pflege in allen Ehren, aber ich weiß wirklich nicht, warum da so ein Bohei drum gemacht wird.


----------



## pike-81 (25. September 2014)

Moinsen!
Ist halt die Frage, was für Ansprüche Du an Deine Rolle stellst, wie sehr sie beansprucht wird, und vielleicht auch, wie viele Stunden Du dafür gebuckelt hast...
Wenn man sich unsicher ist, ob die Fette gemischt werden können, kann man die Rolle ja auch komplett zerlegen, mit Isopropanol entfetten, und neu fetten. 
Fortan dann einfach das Fett weiter nutzen. 
Bin zurzeit bei Quantum Hot Souce als Fett und Öl. 
Obwohl hier und da Negatives (vor allem in Bezug auf Shimano?) zu lesen ist, bin ich sehr zufrieden. 
Petri


----------



## Ruff Raider (25. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Geh in Fahrradladen und hol dir da aus der Werkstatt das "original" Shimano Fett, womit die Naben gefettet werden, ist das gleiche#h


----------



## Daniel SN (25. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Mich würde interessieren um was für eine Rolle es sich handelt.


----------



## Rannebert (25. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*



andreasp schrieb:


> Warum steht in deinen Ausweis Staatsangehörigkeit deutsch ?
> Heißt unser Staat Deutschland oder deutsch ?



Aber wenn Du doch in Deutschland lebst, bist Du dann Deutschland? Oder Deutscher? Oder gar ein armes Würstchen von Deutschländer? 
SCNR! :q

Echt dürftige Argumentation, die ich in letzter Zeit immer wieder lese, aber sowas von daneben ist.
Und wenn Shimano Dir nichts direkt verkaufen, oder empfehlen möchte, dann ist das halt so. Müssen sie schliesslich auch nicht.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (26. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

@Ranneberg

Du scheinst ja Frau Merkel richtig zu mögen


----------



## Andal (26. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Mir dünkt, es ist an der Zeit, im Anglerboard so eine Art Eiskübel-Challenge zu starten. Ziel dieser Wohltätigkeitsveranstaltung wäre dann einzig und alleine die Erforschung der Japanese Grease Disease, auch bekannt als Shimano Fett Psychose.


----------



## olaft64 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Andal, ich unterstütze Deine Idee!

Gruß Olaf


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*



andreasp schrieb:


> Nach einen Telefonat mit shimano wurde mir gesagt das sie kein Fett verkaufen.



Sei doch froh..Geld für 08/15 Fett mit Shimano Aufschlag gespart.Aber evtl.erhört die Marketingabt. in Osaka ja den Ruf der Kundschaft nach quasi unbedingt abgezockt werden wollen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Sind schon wieder Ferien?

Manchmal kann ich über so manche "Probleme" echt nur den Kopf schütteln. Aber vermutlich ist es wie mit dem Eimer ..... Markenname muss sein sonst taugt es nix.


----------



## inselkandidat (26. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Kauf doch 2 davon: 

http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l...lstueck.html?gclid=CLWoqIWR_8ACFVGWtAodjFcA3Q

aufmachen und das Fett auskratzen..dann hast du 100% Shimano Fett!:k

In meine Shimpanso Rollen kommt honiggelbes säurefreies Fett und auf die Lager  Finishline Kettenöl.. funzt aber auch super als Komplettschmierung, gerade im Winter. Hat ne geile Konsistens, nen halb-fett- öl .. harzt nich rum und hat ne geile Farbe!|supergri


----------



## zanderzone (26. September 2014)

andreasp schrieb:


> Nach einen Telefonat mit shimano wurde mir gesagt das sie kein Fett verkaufen. Ich finde das ist eine absolute Frecheit und werde vorerst keine Shimano Produkte kaufen.


  Das meinst du nicht ernst, oder??  Shimano verkauft auch kein fett, sondern Rollenöl! Öl in die vorgesehene Loch und gut is.   Keine Rolle mehr von nem Hersteller zu kaufen, weil se keine eigenen Fette vertreiben is aber eigentlich völlig logisch!


----------



## u-see fischer (26. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Das meinst du nicht ernst, oder??  Shimano verkauft auch kein fett, sondern Rollenöl! ......



Öl alleine recht aber nicht um eine Rolle zu warten und dauerhaft zu  fetten. Öl wird durch die Fliehkräfte sehr schnell von den mechanischen  Teile (Getriebe, Achsen und Lager) geschleudert und verliert damit die Wirkung.

Shimano  möchte das die Rolle zur Wartung eingeschickt wird. Rollen, die laut  Hersteller, nur noch in ihrer Werkstatt gewartet werden können, sind  durchaus ein triftiger Grund diesen Hersteller zu meiden. Kaufe auch keine Daiwa mit MagSeal Abdichtung.



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Hab eben mit VW telefoniert. Sie verkaufen  kein VW Motorenöl. Eine Frechheit. Werde keinen Volkswagen mehr  kaufen!



VW verkauft zwar kein Motoröl, empfieht aber Öle mit VW Zulassung. Wenn VW kein Motoröl mehr empfiehlt und mir sagt, dass das Öl nur in einer VW Werkstatt getauscht werden kann, werde ich auch VW meiden.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

KÖNNTE mein Lieblingsthread der Woche werden!


----------



## Daniel SN (26. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> KÖNNTE mein Lieblingsthread der Woche werden!



Hat auf jedenfall potenzial. Nur weiß ich leider immer noch nicht um welche Rolle es sich handelt. #c


----------



## u-see fischer (26. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Nur weiß ich leider immer noch nicht um welche Rolle es sich handelt. #c



Ist doch eigendlich egal. In den Theads zu Rollenwartung wird immer  davor gewarnt, das Fett von Hersteller "A" nicht mit dem Fett von  Hersteller "B" zu mischen, die Schmiereigenschaften könnten dabei  verloren gehen. Das wird in einer Stella genaus wie bei der hier verlinkten Hyperloop passieren, Fett ist halt Fett.

Es ist schon klar, das eine Baitcaster ein anderes Fett (Konsistenz) als eine Stationärrolle benötigt.

Wer sich nun nicht zutraut, seine ganze Rolle zu zerlegen, zu entfetten und anschließend neu zu fetten, möchte dann nur mit dem Originalfett "nachfetten".

So habe ich die Anfrage hier verstanden.


----------



## degl (26. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Ist schwer dem Treadstarter zu folgen(vor allem seine "Entrüstung")............es ist doch hinlänglich bekannt oder sollte es sein, das Shimano immer den Weg über den Fachhandel geht......ausserdem stellt Shimano kein eigenes Rollenfett her#c

Jedes andere Rollenfett(Penn oder Balzer) ist genauso geeignet, wie das "Starterfett" in den Shimanorollen..........Alternativen wurden hier auch genannt.

Lass dir den Spass an deinen Shimanos nur nicht verderben........

gruß degl


----------



## dosenelch (26. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Der TE sollte vielleicht auf Rollen der Marke Penn umsteigen.

Sogar original Fett haben die:


http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimg.mur-tackle-shop.de%2Fproduct_images%2Fpopup_images%2F1143_14_penn_reelgrease.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mur-tackle-shop.de%2Fde%2FRaubfischangeln%2FRaubfischrollen%2FZubehoer-Raubfischrollen%3A%3A%3A2_163_327.html&h=341&w=400&tbnid=5HMPVQc7_GkRdM%3A&zoom=1&docid=reP6FVeNAfUAjM&ei=aNElVPG6EeagyAPgqIGoBA&tbm=isch&client=firefox-beta&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=2000&page=1&start=0&ndsp=25&ved=0CC4QrQMwBA


Edit: Mein Vorredner war schneller. Allerdings darf man mit Rollenfett von Penn auf keinen Fall Shimano-Rollen fetten. Sonst wär's ja original Shimano Fett, welches es nachweislich nicht gibt )

Ergo: Ich würde mich direkt bei Penn beschweren, warum die kein original Shimano-Fett verkaufen.


----------



## zokker (27. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Ich glaub das hat er nur ironisch gemeint.
Mal eine andere frage. Würde meine rollen gerne ein wenig putzen. Gibt es da auch was rollenspezifischer (putzlappen)?Ich braucht dann 3 lappen für dam, wtf und shimano. Gibt es da was, oder soll ich da mal anrufen?


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (27. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Vorsicht mit den Lappen bei Rollen!
Die sind fast ausschließlich  nur für Rechtshänder erhältlich.
Da kann es bei einem Linkshänder ganz schnell passieren, das es ganz hässliche Schlieren beim putzen gibt die nicht mehr weggehen.
Mfg


----------



## Andal (27. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Und wehe... wehe du wirfst anschließend die gebrauchten Markenlappen nicht in den originalen Markeneimer... alles für die Katz'!


----------



## zokker (27. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Na, ich glaub jetzt flunkerst du ein bischen, andal. 
Die kann man doch waschen, wegen der nachhaltigkeit.


----------



## Andal (27. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Schon... aber nur mit dem originalen Shimano Rollenputzlappenwaschmittel... und das wird wieder mal nicht an Endverbraucher abgegeben. Ein Teufelskreis!


----------



## zokker (27. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Achso, die soll man dann bestimmt mitschicken (zum waschen), wenn man die rollen zur wartung einschickt.
Jetzt ist aber genug mit ot-geeier.


----------



## dosenelch (27. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Eine einzige Frage hätte ich dann aber doch noch:

Gibt es für den Rückversand besagter Rollen und Putzlappen auch original Shimano-Kartonagen und -briefmarken? 
Sonst werden die Sachen ja wahrscheinlich nicht befördert, oder?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Doch, musst sie nur per USPS versenden (United Shimano Parcel Service) :q


----------



## olaft64 (27. September 2014)

Und darauf achten, dass der Paketbote die Shimano-Schulung besucht hat-sonst ist alles für die Katz und der ganze Aufwand vergebens...

Gruss Olaf


----------



## jranseier (27. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Schon... aber nur mit dem originalen Shimano Rollenputzlappenwaschmittel... und das wird wieder mal nicht an Endverbraucher abgegeben. Ein Teufelskreis!



So ein Schmarrn. Du musst dir nur die original Shimano Waschmaschine kaufen, da ist alles dabei.

ranseier


----------



## sevone (27. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Die Originalfette für Shimanorollen sind druchaus zu beziehen. Es handelt sich dabei um Shimano Stard Drag Grease, Shimano Permalub und ACE - Grease. Anscheinend sind diese Schmierstoffe nur in Übersee zu kriegen, wo es eine sehr lebendige "Rollenwartungs"-Szene zu geben scheint.


----------



## degl (27. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*



sevone schrieb:


> Die Originalfette für Shimanorollen sind druchaus zu beziehen. Es handelt sich dabei um Shimano Stard Drag Grease, Shimano Permalub und ACE - Grease. Anscheinend sind diese Schmierstoffe nur in Übersee zu kriegen, wo es eine sehr lebendige "Rollenwartungs"-Szene zu geben scheint.



Man lernt nie aus........#c

gruß degl


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*



jranseier schrieb:


> So ein Schmarrn. Du musst dir nur die original Shimano Waschmaschine kaufen, da ist alles dabei.
> 
> ranseier



Welche?Gibt 2
Einmal die normale Schleudarenium mit Gehäuse aus CI 4 sowie die Laundryblood aus kaltgeschm.Alu und Tasten mit Soft Touch Überzug.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/Grease_Oil.htm

11 $ für 30g.


----------



## Dakarangus (28. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Ist das wieder geil hier      |jump:


----------



## Daniel SN (29. September 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Echt geile Ideen die hier eingeflossen sind.


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Wie gehts jetzt weiter?
Hat der TE sein fett jetzt (weg) bekommen?


----------



## degl (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Wie gehts jetzt weiter?
> Hat der TE sein fett jetzt (weg) bekommen?



Ham ma ihn verschreckt.......|bigeyes

gruß degl


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Hier wird kein Fettnäpfchen ausgelassen


----------



## jranseier (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Der bestellt jetzt in Japan und kriegt sein Fett vom Zoll 

ranseier


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*

Außer er *schmiert* dort gut, dann wirds vielleicht billiger!? :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Original Shimano Rollenfett ?*



andreasp schrieb:


> Nach einen Telefonat mit shimano wurde mir gesagt das sie kein Fett verkaufen.
> Ich finde das ist eine absolute Frecheit und werde vorerst keine Shimano Produkte kaufen.


Ich muss dir zustimmen, dass so eine Kleinigkeit zu verweigern eine Frechheit ist.

Aber ... , das tun quasi alle, denn sie wissen sehr wohl, dass rechtzeitig und reichlich nachschmieren die Rollenlebensdauer vervielfachen täte. Das will der Handel natürlich nicht, und zumindest einem das nicht leicht machen. 

Ich wechsele zwar immer lieber die Schmierung ganz (waschen Getriebeteile in Waschbenzin usw., ist Aufwand, gibt genug Tips im Forum) und halte das auch für besser, um ein vollkommen neues Schmiermittel (mit unbegrenztem eigenem Nachschmiervorrat natürlich  ) einzubringen, ansonsten kann ich Wollebre nur zustimmen. 

Man kann rein durch die Vikosität etwas an den Rolleneigenschäften tunen, weiche geschmeidige Fette rollen sich anders als festere besser klebende, Leichtlauf versus Langzeitwirkung kann und muss man für sich selber entscheiden.


----------

